# This years garden is almost done!!



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 30, 2017)

The last few days I've been outside planting the veggie garden and flowers. A bit early yet but if they predict frost I'll cover them. Still need to put in a few more seeds but most is planted. The one photo is of my Hostas in the back of the house,the other is our side porch which is temporary because the whole porch needs to be replaced and a railing added. Something just a few years ago I didn't even miss. When my Son has time he has offered to do the job. He will build right over the cement using that new composite material. I haven't cleaned up the front beds yet. Waiting for the spring flowers to die back a bit before I cut them off.The last photo shows my plants covered for the night. I clip plastic to the tomato cage with clothespins. Easy to remove.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2017)

Lovely Ruth!


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 30, 2017)

*NICE!!!!! *:clap:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks wonderful Ruth, and that's a good sized garden too!  Good luck!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 30, 2017)

Very nice gardening job Ruth.


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jersey has a *maritime* climate...I envy you. You will always be warmer than I in Winter. Actually,I've been watching our climate change to *just that* in the past few decades. We have "NorEasters" enclosed within the great lakes. The temps and wind come out of the plains and double up in Wisconsin between Lakes Superior and Michigan much the same as the northeast coast convection system. We're getting warmer in Winter and wetter in Summer. I feel rather ambivalent about climate change under the circumstances. Oh yeah, BTW...beautiful garden Ruth.


----------

